# Just showing off



## SENC (Aug 28, 2014)

I received this turkey box call in the mail today, and just had to share it. It was made by Scott Witter in NY, whose work I've admired for quite a while. I contacted him last year about buying a call, and found him to be even a better guy than callmaker. At any rate, we'd been talking through woods when he asked about the scene I wanted. He sent a ton of pics of calls he'd done, all of which were superb. I particularly liked the turkey scenes, but none looked "familiar" to me (rolling hills, wire fences, stuff natural to Scott's area... whereas SENC is flat and swampy) - but mainly I wanted HIS work so I gave hime free license. Well, he ran with that conversation and came up with this... which, as I told him when I saw it, immediately was familir and reminded me os several places both here and in Mississippi. At any rate, I thought you would enjoy seeing it. This picture is one he took and posted on THO. It is figured walnut over cucumber magnolia - and believe it or not is sounds even better than it looks.





http://i810.Rule #2/albums/zz26/culpeper/henry3_zpse409fed5.jpg

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 28, 2014)

Very nice! I like that scenery. You are a lucky dog.


----------



## Tclem (Aug 28, 2014)

You gotta throw missisippi in tere don't you mr Carolina


----------



## TMAC (Aug 29, 2014)

He really wants to be like us Tony.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 29, 2014)

Beautiful call......


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2014)

That's a real work of art Henry. The 3D effect he was obviously after came through.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## myingling (Aug 29, 2014)

Congrats on a great lookin caller ,,,, Scott does some great burn work on his calls and their full of turkey also ,,,Realy like the one I got from him


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 29, 2014)

A real work of art on that one, Congrats !


----------



## SENC (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks, guys, and I just saw a post and realized the maker is a Wood Barterer, too. @nyboxcaller, thank again!
Henry

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## nyboxcaller (Sep 30, 2014)

Henry, thanks very much for your acknowledgement of my work. I truly and mean that, and I enjoyed this build for you. Admittedly, I was nervous about getting the low country scene right and appreciate your allowing me the artistic freedom. For the record, I don't get much time on this site, but I do appreciate what you have created here, its a very friend place with loads to see and choose from.

Hope your call is serving you well Mike Y.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow nice. Rick


----------



## TimR (Sep 30, 2014)

Nothing like something that is made to your vision. Outstanding work!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2014)

SENC said:


> Thanks, guys, and I just saw a post and realized the maker is a Wood Barterer, too. @nyboxcaller, thank again!
> Henry



Is that fuzzy- from the ol westerns?


----------



## SENC (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't know, but there is a similarity!


----------

